# My first knife



## abm1086 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi everyone

Making my first knife , its a honesuki from 1.1274/ 1095 steel , double bevel , 160x45x3 mm
I plan to sharpen it like wide bevel knife 

any opinions/suggestions? It still not heat treated 











thanks 
Andrei


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 28, 2020)

Congratulations Andrei, it feels good doesn’t it? I also used 1095 for my first knife but much thinner stock. I’m pretty new at this myself so someone else would be better for advice. Just keep on making them and you will learn a lot.

Take care,

Greg


----------



## abm1086 (Mar 29, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> Congratulations Andrei, it feels good doesn’t it? I also used 1095 for my first knife but much thinner stock. I’m pretty new at this myself so someone else would be better for advice. Just keep on making them and you will learn a lot.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Greg



Thank you Greg, its feel really good, 
I want to ask you, what kind of knife you make from these Steel (1095) ?
Just thinking about next knife, much thinner and bigger


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m making Santoku chefs knives using 1/16” or .064 thick 1095. I built a propane forge for heat treat which works well with that steel.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks good so far. IMHO, thickness of the knife depends on intended use and performance as well as other characteristics like length, type of grind, distal taper (or lack thereof), etcetera.

I know some makers like very thin spine like the 1/16" that @gregfisk posted above, but not me, just my personal preference based on how I like to distal taper and grind the bevels. The thinner knife has less meat to grind convexity into the blade road.


----------



## inferno (Mar 29, 2020)

a suggestion: get a real k type thermocouple/probe and meter for your tempering oven. they can be off by quite a lot. 150 on the oven might be 130 or 170. and so on. makes a lot of difference with simple steels.

i would aim for 60-62 hrc or so. depending on how hard you want to use it.


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 29, 2020)

abm1086 said:


> Thank you Greg, its feel really good,
> I want to ask you, what kind of knife you make from these Steel (1095) ?
> Just thinking about next knife, much thinner and bigger



These are not my first knives and they are not that big, about 7 to 9 inch blades. I also made my first knife with 1/16” 1095 and my thoughts are it’s not thick enough for a large knife, just not enough weight for what a large knife is intended for.


----------



## abm1086 (Mar 29, 2020)

inferno said:


> a suggestion: get a real k type thermocouple/probe and meter for your tempering oven. they can be off by quite a lot. 150 on the oven might be 130 or 170. and so on. makes a lot of difference with simple steels.
> 
> i would aim for 60-62 hrc or so. depending on how hard you want to use it.



thanks for suggestion, I heard that some degrees can make big difference 
This kind of thermometer i am using in the kitchen( at work ) they a really good


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 29, 2020)

What are you going to do for the handle?


----------



## abm1086 (Mar 29, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> What are you going to do for the handle?


 
I have a buffalo horn and i want to put it in front of black ebony something like this this handle i made it before


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 30, 2020)

abm1086 said:


> I have a buffalo horn and i want to put it in front of black ebony something like this this handle i made it beforeView attachment 75338
> View attachment 75339


That's a really nice looking handle. Good contrast for sure. Someone said you can heat up metal and press it through the buffalo but I have no idea?


----------



## abm1086 (Mar 30, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> That's a really nice looking handle. Good contrast for sure. Someone said you can heat up metal and press it through the buffalo but I have no idea?



you mean without making a hall ??? Just with heat?


----------



## gregfisk (Mar 30, 2020)

abm1086 said:


> you mean without making a hall ??? Just with heat?


Yes, if you read the thread I started recently about cutting a tang slot someone mentioned it. It’s at the end of the thread I think. Maybe you could PM him and ask?


----------



## abm1086 (Mar 30, 2020)

gregfisk said:


> Yes, if you read the thread I started recently about cutting a tang slot someone mentioned it. It’s at the end of the thread I think. Maybe you could PM him and ask?



ok, thank you, i will look for sure


----------



## abm1086 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, some update, I get the knife back from heat treatment( I send the blade to I knife maker , because I dont have necessary equipment)
After hardening , the bevel at the spine was not straight and i spend some time on the belt grinder and then on atoma140 to make the bevel straight.
The blade is 2,7 mm thick and I leaved 0.5 mm at cutting edge 
Can somebody tell me if its ok by hardening? how i know this happens just when blade is too thin
I started a new knife , a santoku that already I grind the distal taper and bevel. Now the spine is 1 mm thick, waring if its too thin for hardening

Thanks 
Andrei


----------



## camperman (Apr 29, 2020)

I would think .5mm would be too thick.


----------



## camperman (Apr 29, 2020)

Sorry, I might have misunderstood, was that the thickness at the edge before HT? If so, that should be OK. If that is the thickness before sharpening, then it seems too thick to me.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 29, 2020)

The spine is 1 mm thick? Or do you mean the cutting edge is 1 mm thick?


----------



## abm1086 (Apr 29, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> The spine is 1 mm thick? Or do you mean the cutting edge is 1 mm thick?



Sorry, exactly will be: spine thickness at the tip 1mm


----------

